# Sears 917 253060 Brakes



## clowny66 (Oct 4, 2010)

I recently inherited a vintage Sears with Onan engine. Engine runs but will need a new carb. My problem is that the brakes don't work. When I looked underneath, I found the brake material disintergrating. How do I repair this?


----------



## airstream4 (May 8, 2010)

I used brake lining material from McMaster-carr, trimmed to fit and glued to steel. 
Paul


----------



## cmonster (Oct 16, 2010)

*brakes gt18*

hey all i wondered what the thickness was on the original lining on a gt18 brake band,thinking about just relining mine.somehow 40.00 for a brake band just seems wrong!


----------



## cmonster (Oct 16, 2010)

cmonster said:


> hey all i wondered what the thickness was on the original lining on a gt18 brake band,thinking about just relining mine.somehow 40.00 for a brake band just seems wrong!


Anybody know?


----------



## cmonster (Oct 16, 2010)

apparently this is not a very active forum-guess ill try elsewhere.Good luck to ya all and merry christmas!


----------

